# Cruze on 20s



## Jimmy23 (Jun 29, 2013)

What does everyone think of these


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks pretty cool!, any side profile pics?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very sweet!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks nice, how are the roads where you live? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jimmy23 (Jun 29, 2013)

Im from Australia, yea the roads are good not hilly at all


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Rims are nice. Looks pretty good from this angle.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

What size tire do you have


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Need to see some pictures directly from the side and farther away. 

I will commend you for not going chrome.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I always said 20s are too big. But I guess you picked the right tire

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Side pic please!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jimmy23 (Jun 29, 2013)

the tyre is 245/35 ill post some side pics


----------



## Jimmy23 (Jun 29, 2013)

Side pic


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks awesome. welcome to the 20's crew. lol


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

It looks right. Very nice.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice! Now you need a big brake kit to fill those wheels!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Lower her now. But it looks awesome. 
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## ok4me2xlr8 (Oct 9, 2013)

What offset and width are these rims? They look really good, any rubbing issues at all? Also what brand? Thanks in advance.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Beautiful. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks awesome! And I love that grille you have too! may have to look into one since a deer decided that my car looked too nice the other day.....


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did Not Aussie Just Do A Write Up On Big Wheels And Tyres ?

Aussie Yer Goofer Ball Comrade Missed Yer Posting !

Other then That Those Do Apear to Look Decent Enough For A White Cruzen .....


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Jimmy23 said:


> Side pic


Wow you did 20's right. 

I recommend the RS (or equivalent) front bumper and side mouldings. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

